# Interesting Phenomenon



## wasabi (Sep 21, 2005)

If your eyes follow the movement of the rotating pink dot,
you will only see one color, pink.

However, if you stare at the black "+" in the center,
the moving dot turns to green.

Now, concentrate on the black "+" in the center of the picture.

After a short period, all the pink dots will slowly disappear,
and you will only see a green dot rotating.

It's amazing how our brain works.
There really is no green dot, and the pink ones really don't disappear.

This should be proof enough, we don't always see what we think we see.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 21, 2005)

That is really weird!!


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

whoa that is so cool !!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 21, 2005)

Weird.  Really neat!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 21, 2005)

Middie You Said there really wasn't any Little Green Men............. I guess you have changed your mind now. 

Thank You Wasabi, I Like Things Like That !


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

i can change my mind maidrite lol.
wasabi anything more like that you
can share ?


----------



## wasabi (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry, Middie, got this off my Chihuahua forum. Strange isn't it?


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

for that to be on that kind of forum ???
ummm... yeah just a little lol.
it is way too neat though !


----------



## wasabi (Sep 21, 2005)

You'd be surprised what they post on that forum. They are a fun loving group, just like we are. I tried to post several of the funny posts, but couldn't because of the rules here. This one blew my mind.


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

oh wasabi i think your new avatar is too cute !!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 21, 2005)

Thank you. That bear has better moves than I do.


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

me too. i have 2 left feet with nothing but big toes on them lmbo


----------



## Cyberchef (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not sure what I'm doing here but no matter how I look at the picture I see a single green dot that moves pretty quickly around the pink dots.  Anyone else see that?
     I am legally blind in one eye so that could be the reason.  Not sure though.  But it IS pretty cool!
     Thanks, Wasabi!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 24, 2005)

cyberchef

You are doing it right. In the begining, the green dot goes around the pink. Keep looking at the black cross because the pink dots will go away and you will see just a green dot going round and round, no pink ones..


----------



## Cyberchef (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, now I see the green - cool!

      But, now I'm seeing little bears in green grass skirts in place of the green dots.  Hey, this is Fun !!!!!!
      Seriously, though, thanks - I just needed to wait a few seconds longer to get the effect.
       And you got this off a Chihuahua (sp?) site??  Cool!


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 24, 2005)

That is sooo freaky I am going to show DH he loves things like that.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ive seen that one before.....its odd aint it?


----------

